# Disillusioned with the UK



## faw (Apr 19, 2013)

I've always been a patriotic sort of fellow, but I am pretty much at the end of my tether with the UK. It's knackered and I can't see Dave and George being able to fix it any time soon.

So, I'm wondering, what's the expat life like? Every expat who is temporarily back in the UK always seems so cheery that I've got to get on board! 

I'm a self employed carpenter, so I'm not sure what I'd do if I were relocating from one city to another in the UK, let alone to a whole other country. I don't speak anything beyond schoolboy German, but if I go for it, I'll learn the language.

Any advice/experiences?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Your questions are not specific enough. What expat life is like obviously depends on many many factors.
Where you go, why you go, what you expect, and so on.


----------

